# basement ceiling



## erdocsg (Feb 23, 2010)

I apologize if this has been discussed, as i am new to here..
but i am planning on using my basement for my shelter, the two placed i do not have protected well are the ceiling and the entrance to my fall out room. 
what do you recomend i use for the ceiling to protect against fallout and/or cbrne? is lead to heavy for a ceiling? 
what about my entrance door? should i pile cinder blocks and fill the holes with sand?


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

This might answer some of your questions... http://ballew.org/homeland/sheltr03.pdf


----------

